# what kind of sharks in a 10



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I wanna get a couple sharks for my new 10 g tank and I was wondering what would be good in there for at least one year thnx


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

probaly only one red finned shark since they are aggressive a long time ago i had a 10 with three and they did fine bala shark out of the ? they get to big.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

id get a blue shark and a tiger shark and maybe a mako shark too, and if u get a 30 gallon u could even get a whale shark but they might outgrow it later on


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

red-tail shark would be your best bet..stay away from the black


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

piranha45 isnt a whale shark the ones in the wild that are like 50 60 feet long??


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

do u think that any eels can live in a 10 for a while


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah full grown morays can live their entire lives in a 10 gallon


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

LOL p45 is just packed full of it today. there are some smaller eels you could keep in a 10G, just do some research to see what there sizes are full grown, I think a rainbow or a redtail shark would be fine in a 10G along with some smaller community fish.

A moray eel can live its life in a 20g long but i think the 10 would be way to small


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lmao, I just re-discoverd this thread while moving all the topics into our new forums and lmao P45 on top form









anyway







_to saltwater discussion_


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is that guy serious about keeping a SW shark in a 10?! And if he is talking about the misnomer of the name shark for fw fish, bala sharks would outgrow a 10 as well as an iridescent shark. There are also the red tail variety, but in reality none are even close to sharks since they are all bony fish and the bala is related more to a goldfish than anything while the iridecsent and red tails i believe are closely related to catfish.

As for eels, you could keep a 2-3" eel like a tyre track or peacock eel but for a short time since they can grow to over 12" so I would only reccomend keeping eels in a 10 as a grow out tank.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

try a fresh water cuda.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

camotekid said:


> try a fresh water cuda.


 in a 10? I assume that was sarcastic?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> is that guy serious about keeping a SW shark in a 10?! And if he is talking about the misnomer of the name shark for fw fish, bala sharks would outgrow a 10 as well as an iridescent shark. There are also the red tail variety, but in reality none are even close to sharks since they are all bony fish and the bala is related more to a goldfish than anything while the iridecsent and red tails i believe are closely related to catfish.
> 
> As for eels, you could keep a 2-3" eel like a tyre track or peacock eel but for a short time since they can grow to over 12" so I would only reccomend keeping eels in a 10 as a grow out tank.


 bony fish??? - which ones are bony fishes?, now the tyre-track eel is a bony fish, and not suitable for a 10g, they can reach 70cm in length however it may take quite a few years to become that


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

bony fish include everything evolutionarily since the condricythes: the elasmobranchs and the batoids. generally, bony fish is only used to describe telosts, a subset of actinopterygians, or ray finned fishes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rday said:


> bony fish include everything evolutionarily since the condricythes: the elasmobranchs and the batoids. generally, bony fish is only used to describe telosts, a subset of actinopterygians, or ray finned fishes.


 I personally think of all species described under the group Teleostei


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

First of all, I hope he's joking about the f/w cudas too...

Second....

There's jawless fish

There's cartilagenous fish (Chondrichthys ("CON-DRICK-THEES"))
this has sharks and rays (and a couple weirdos...chimaeras, etc.)

There's bony fish (Osteichthys ("OSS-TEE-ICK-THEES"))
this has most fish
most of Osteichthys are Teleosts (TEE-LEE-OSTS)
exceptions include bichirs, gar, sturgeon but 99% of bony fish are teleosts


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> First of all, I hope he's joking about the f/w cudas too...
> 
> Second....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for clearing this up


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> red-tail shark would be your best bet..stay away from the black


 I agree.. red-tail, rainbow, and irrodecent's are the slowest growers of community sharks. And nevermind about getting the black.. watch out for the great white.


----------

